# Pictures Rawah, Iraq



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Just made it back to Baghdad from Rawah in northwestern Iraq. You talk about a bunch of nothing, I saw it all, nothing, for miles upon miles. These pictures where shot from a Marnie Camp, just across the "C" wire is an Iraqi Military Camp, Camp Kassum. I hope you enjoy the pictures.

Shooter


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*One more*

Just one more.

Shooter


----------



## willybugger (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for your service to our great USA.
Simper FI!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

UGH! Whole bunch of nothing is right. THANK YOU for bringing it to us is it's stark reality.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, thanks Shooter. What a barren landscape that is.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Thank you and everyone else over there for what y'all are going. Great pics!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Good pics man, thanks for what you you are doing! Making petitions to the Father for you guys.


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

I think that it is a great thing that you can bring your world to us. With out the effort that you take to show us what living is like there we can only wonder. Thank you for serving for our freedoms.

My family loves every man and woman there. May God be with each and every one of you.


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for everything!

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

12lb


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Thanks you sir for what you folks are doing and have done! Great pics!


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

You'd think after thousands of years they would have moved to someplace with water and some sort of vegetation.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

I'd like to thank everyone for their comments and would like to clear something up. I'm not in the military. I'm a contractor working for the United States Air Force. I do recon and site surveys for new military bases that are going to be built along the borders of Iraq. I'm based in the Baghdad IZ (Green Zone). I've been here for two years. I was in a rut and bored to death with my job back home and needed to feel that I was doing something to help our men and women oversea's. Well I can tell you that I've traveled just about every square inch of Iraq and as far as being bored, it's darn sure not an issue any more. I have had the honor to meet some of the United States best. I have also lost some of my best friends. I have no plans of returning to the U.S. until this thing is over. My job is very rewarding and it makes me feel good inside knowing that I'm helping provide better conditions for our troops. I have contacts with most of the FOB's (forward opertion bases) in Iraq and if I'm headed close to one I take orders for things our troops need or want and can not get. Play stations, TV's, Ipods or I'll through a 100 DVD's in my backpack for the guys. I love my Job. What else can I say.

Shooter


----------

